# Dulcimers players



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I have been considering learning the mountain dulcimer and I may even make one. There are plenty of kits available to build for both mountain and hammer dulcimers. I could use some selection guidance from anyone that may play either of these instruments. Always looking to reduce the learning curve where ever I can. Thanks, Gary


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I have one for sale, pm me.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Dulcimers are fun to play.You need to buy a song book that is specifically for Dulcimers. The tuning is different that a guitar. They have Dulcimer clubs here in Houston and some of them give free lessons. Most of these clubs meet once a month and jam together.

http://www.texasdulcimer.net/clubs.html


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Another satisfied customer, thanx, hope you enjoy the dulcimer and the unalike,. Nice visit with you, Doyle



daddyhoney said:


> I have been considering learning the mountain dulcimer and I may even make one. There are plenty of kits available to build for both mountain and hammer dulcimers. I could use some selection guidance from anyone that may play either of these instruments. Always looking to reduce the learning curve where ever I can. Thanks, Gary


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Test


----------

